# Relabling Rules?



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Is there a rule of thumb for relabeling t-shirts you buy or is it pretty much just do as you like?

I'm thinking about purchasing some ProClub shirts abnd having them screen printed and I'd like top get my own tags put on the shirts... but trying to communicate with their company is very difficult and I wasn't able to get an answer over the phone as to if its possible to do. They do not offer the service of relabeling or private labeling. But of course I could just do it myself. I was just wondering if this was a "legal" practice or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd like to know as well. I am interested in any guidelines for what needs to be printed on a care label. 

- Do you need to include where the tee was made?
- If a tee is made in, say, honduras but is printed and finished here in the states, can it be called Made in USA?

I am in a position to export my tees to Japan, Europe and Canada and would really apperciate any info on labeling guidelines.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

You can relabel as you wish. Your private label must at least show material,care instructions and i believe made in....By the way I plan to relabel my t-shirts using Iron on transfers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> You can relabel as you wish. Your private label must at least show material,care instructions and i believe made in.


Can you post a link to where you found this information?


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

I got this information from one of the T-shirt manufacturer site, alstyle or astees.com In the section dealing with private label.


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm sure there is some legal verbage saying you must have an RN# as well.

ps. Elevate(r), I put "Made in China, Designed & Printed in USA" on my labels. I haven't gotten to that point yet... but that's what I planned to do. The "made in" portion pertains to where the shirt was assembled. Like some say "assembled in El Salvador of USA materials"... but even so... nothing says you can't say where it was printed. Heck, your paying extra $$ to have it shipped and printed in USA... WHY NOT say that?


----------



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will be doing something like that. It's all about maximizing on your $$


----------



## bige211 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have been doing the same thing, putting heat tansfer labels in my shirts. Does anyone know anyplace to get good quality woven labels, or even iron on woven labels?


----------



## swilliams111 (Sep 22, 2005)

removed spam post. No self promotion please


----------



## TeePrinter (Sep 28, 2005)

I buy t-shirts from a company called europeanwear. Most come with no labels in them and they can put in a label for you but minimum costs are quite high.

edit: removed URL


----------



## secondtonobody (Oct 5, 2005)

How do you go about removing the woven tag of the shirt without messing up the shirt
And what info do you have on your lables


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

secondtonobody said:


> How do you go about removing the woven tag of the shirt without messing up the shirt


Depends on what kind of labels you are putting in afterwards.

The method I see recommended most often is to use a razor to cut as close to where the tag is sewn in as possible - this will leave a small line of tag still in the garment. You can then print a label directly onto the shirt below the neckline.

The other method is to outsource the removal and sewing of the new labels to a seamstress, or screenprinters, etc. who offer this service.



secondtonobody said:


> And what info do you have on your lables


I covered that in a lot of depth on this thread (scroll down 'till you see the really long post ).

The short version (assuming you're in the US) is: Every country of manufacture (on front of tag), FULL care instructions (using FTC US-specific symbols, clear English words, or both), honest and specific fiber content, FULL company name or an RN in place of the name. There are other laws about where the tag must appear, it must be permanent, etc. etc. but that's what has to be *on* it.

I don't _think_ I'm forgetting anything.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Solmu said:


> Depends on what kind of labels you are putting in afterwards.
> 
> The method I see recommended most often is to use a razor to cut as close to where the tag is sewn in as possible - this will leave a small line of tag still in the garment. You can then print a label directly onto the shirt below the neckline.
> 
> The other method is to outsource the removal and sewing of the new labels to a seamstress, or screenprinters, etc. who offer this service.


I'd only use a razor cut if you're screenprinting in the labels and working on the cheap. If you're screenprinting any sort of number, the costs for relabelling are minimal.

I'd prefer employing a seamstress to unpick and resew the hem. If you get a Uni fashion student, she could do this at about 100/hour, and so the cost is minimal.

You could get a screenprinter to do it too....but I've never found a sole "de-labeler"....the price would probably be the same as thier relabel rates, so you may as well get a label put in while you're at it. It costs about 80UScents per label and relabelling for runs of about 250 at the average screenprinter. I'm not sure screen printing your own labels and razoring out the label would be much cheaper.

Hiring a uni student is obviously even cheaper.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2005)

How does a screened label look on the obverse (seen) side of the shirt? I've been thinking about this recently, but with my screened shirts turned inside out it's obvious what lies underneath.

Do I cut down on the ink? I'm all in favor of proper care instructions but I'd rather skip the whole idea if it makes the shirt look like crap.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Chris said:


> How does a screened label look on the obverse (seen) side of the shirt? I've been thinking about this recently, but with my screened shirts turned inside out it's obvious what lies underneath.
> 
> Do I cut down on the ink? I'm all in favor of proper care instructions but I'd rather skip the whole idea if it makes the shirt look like crap.


Hmmm....never had that problem.

What weight of shirts are you using?


----------



## tea shert (May 5, 2005)

i just cut the tags off, and use my custom 'iron-on' labels from 'barrett labels'

they made some custom iron on labels for me, so all i do is cut the tags off and iron on my tags....waaaalaaaa tagless customs labels...


----------



## tandami (Apr 15, 2006)

Can you give us more info on Barrett Labels? Do they have a website? Cost? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## NJFITTED (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm brand spanking new to this Tee Shirt thing but I'm going for it. As far as the tags go, I buy a lot of different kinds of Tee's and most of the new style tees have screened lablels. It's more fashionable and it doesn't tickle or scratch your neck. 

I'm here to learn the game. So I'm all ears.


----------



## NJFITTED (Aug 16, 2007)

How many shirts are you doing? And how much time is spent?


----------



## Asian Blade (Nov 18, 2007)

Is it safe to say if you are relabeling that if you use everything on the existing shirt reprinted with your logo than your going to be ok. So I can keep the same RN# and same Care instructions and symbols I'll be ok? Thank in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Asian Blade said:


> Is it safe to say if you are relabeling that if you use everything on the existing shirt reprinted with your logo than your going to be ok. So I can keep the same RN# and same Care instructions and symbols I'll be ok? Thank in advance


Yes, that is very safe to say.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think it is best to phone the FTC and get your own spin on it.....After talking with them myself, I am left with a different opinion.......My take is that you can not reuse someone else's RN number....


----------



## Asian Blade (Nov 18, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I think it is best to phone the FTC and get your own spin on it.....After talking with them myself, I am left with a different opinion.......My take is that you can not reuse someone else's RN number....


 
I need to call them up. Because I thought the RN# function is to identify the shirt manufacturer. So even if a company logo is missing you can always go to the RN# and findout who the manufacturer is. 

So if I'm using a Anvil 450 tearaway tag and tearaway the anvil information and replace it with my company logo but the Anvil RN# is listed the consumer can always find out what shirt it is even though I dont identify Anvil on it.


----------

